# what about these?



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

What do ya'll think about two of these to power my VA Bach Grands? It would total ~$300. Dunno.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Crown-ComTech-2...ryZ64451QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I have never heard them on good quality speakers, only on a 70v system. They do their job and do it well. 

From my experience Crown's are very solid amps. They last awhile and are easy to repair.

I actually have 1 myself in my garage waiting for some free time to have it repaired.


----------

